# Any Recommendations For a Stand To Hold Hair Dryer?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've decided that a stand dryer or just a stand to hold my human hair dryer would work better than the forcer dryer I use. Willow hates the force dryer and I end up using my own hair dryer on her. I would love to have 2 hands free so I could comb her while she drys. I checked Amazon and saw a couple of stands and also some very expensive stand dryers. I don't want to break the bank! Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I bought 3 or 4 different cheap ones. NONE of them were any good. This one is expensive... and worth EVERY penny. Easy to position, and STAYS where you put it!: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001LNWA1W/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Karen. Looks like this is for the force type dryer though. I was hoping to find one that holds a regular type hair dryer. Willow hates the force dryer. I do have the CC Kool Pup so it's a good one. I think it's the noise (even though it's supposed to be one of the quieter ones) and also that it doesn't have a temperature setting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks Karen. Looks like this is for the force type dryer though. I was hoping to find one that holds a regular type hair dryer. Willow hates the force dryer. I do have the CC Kool Pup so it's a good one. I think it's the noise (even though it's supposed to be one of the quieter ones) and also that it doesn't have a temperature setting.


I do use mine with my Cool Pup, but I just went and checked, and it holds a human hairdryer just fine. That's what I thought I remembered from my friend who recommended it to me. She just uses a human hairdryer!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> I do use mine with my Cool Pup, but I just went and checked, and it holds a human hairdryer just fine. That's what I thought I remembered from my friend who recommended it to me. She just uses a human hairdryer!


I have this hairdryer holder and have used it with my human hairdryer before I got a a Forced Hair Dryer.

*Karen: Please tell me the name of the All in One Shampoo you like. Thanks!*:x

This is the Cheap Forced Hair Dryer I use, it has a temp control but is noisy. @Karen doesn't like it and has better one (Kool Pup) but it works for me. Patti doesn't mind the noise because the groomers dryer is noisier than mine. :wink2: :kev:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WLQPJ58/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I do use mine with my Cool Pup, but I just went and checked, and it holds a human hairdryer just fine. That's what I thought I remembered from my friend who recommended it to me. She just uses a human hairdryer!


Thanks Karen - but now I see it uses a clamp! Rats! I use the counter in the laundry room for Willow's grooming and not a grooming table so I can't use a clamp. There are some holders on Amazon that are a stand with a weighted base. Wish this CC one you recommend has a stand option. I'll try one of the others I see on Amazon and if it doesn't work, I'll just return it. Fortunately Amazon has a good return policy. I appreciate your help.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks Karen - but now I see it uses a clamp! Rats! I use the counter in the laundry room for Willow's grooming and not a grooming table so I can't use a clamp. There are some holders on Amazon that are a stand with a weighted base. Wish this CC one you recommend has a stand option. I'll try one of the others I see on Amazon and if it doesn't work, I'll just return it. Fortunately Amazon has a good return policy. I appreciate your help.


Unfortunately, I tried the stand type when I worked on top of my washer and dryer, and they all fell over.  I hope you have better luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Karen: Please tell me the name of the All in One Shampoo you like. Thanks![/B]:x


CC ProLine Fair Advantage.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I wanted something simple and inexpensive on a stand so bought this one. It's worked fine for me for several years, with my two Havs in puppy cuts. As they learned to stand more quietly for drying, I tended to pick it up more, use it on the high setting and press the cool button, which gave me more air and less heat. (I do have a grooming table and it's quite stable there.)

https://smile.amazon.com/EasyClip-P...=hair+dryer+with+stand&qid=1578008170&sr=8-17


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

I have a pet dryer that is a canister model. My niece, who is a groomer, says it is a smaller version of what they use at work. I got it on amazon for $150


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Laurasch said:


> I wanted something simple and inexpensive on a stand so bought this one. It's worked fine for me for several years, with my two Havs in puppy cuts. As they learned to stand more quietly for drying, I tended to pick it up more, use it on the high setting and press the cool button, which gave me more air and less heat. (I do have a grooming table and it's quite stable there.)
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/EasyClip-P...=hair+dryer+with+stand&qid=1578008170&sr=8-17


Thanks for the link! I didn't see this one in my search. Looks like it would work for me. I don't think Willow will ever stand quietly for me. It's like trying to groom a merry go round!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks for the link! I didn't see this one in my search. Looks like it would work for me. I don't think Willow will ever stand quietly for me. It's like trying to groom a merry go round!


HAHAHAHA, I know just what you mean! 
Tucker was like that too. But over time (years?) he got quieter on the table and waited to go crazy til I was done and put him down.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

I use one of the cheap stands from amazon, like this one, but modified it.

https://www.amazon.com/CHRUNONE-Rotating-Hands-Free-Countertop-Adjustable/dp/B07ST5NLD1/ref=sr_1_6?crid=3JI47YGVA6KK0&keywords=dog+dryer+stand&qid=1578326362&sprefix=dog+dryer+st%2Caps%2C232&sr=8-6

I zip tied the base (drilled holes first) to a wrought iron plant stand on castors to give it more weight and stability (extra $10). Also, you can roll and position it with your foot, leaving hands totally free. Then I added a longer piece of metal pole to get the exact height I wanted, as it was a bit short. I used a metal broom stick but a dowel would work, too.

So, just another option if you're cheap, but handy!
Sorry for the sideways pics ...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

cishepard said:


> I use one of the cheap stands from amazon, like this one, but modified it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CHRUNONE-Rotating-Hands-Free-Countertop-Adjustable/dp/B07ST5NLD1/ref=sr_1_6?crid=3JI47YGVA6KK0&keywords=dog+dryer+stand&qid=1578326362&sprefix=dog+dryer+st%2Caps%2C232&sr=8-6
> 
> ...


I've actually been considering the stand in the link. You're clever the way you modified it. I'm definitely not what I would call handy! I think if the stand was set on the counter I use that it would probably be about the right height.


----------

